# new ackie set up



## timmy82 (May 22, 2011)

hey guys well i have finally finished my enclosure for my ridgetails its only taken me bout 2months to finish and i finished the background off last nite so here are some pics of the set up and the ackies are loving it too
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll137/timsmith1982/030.jpg


----------



## cadwallader (May 22, 2011)

Looks awesome mate good work


----------



## Tassie97 (May 22, 2011)

wow those walls are epic did you make them?


----------



## monitordude (May 22, 2011)

what in the tank below them???


----------



## timmy82 (May 22, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> wow those walls are epic did you make them?


nah tassie i didnt make em ibroughtthem bout 2 years ago and theyare made latex or sumthing like that and they cost a fair bit for the 5 sheets. and i still have one left if anyone is interested 


monitordude said:


> what in the tank below them???


i have one hatchie woma in one of the tanks the rest i am using for storage at the moment


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 22, 2011)

looks good nice wall


----------

